

Ask HN: what to do about the design? - soho33

for my previous project, we ended up paying a design company to do all the graphics for us.<p>however now, i'm starting another small side project targeted more towards charity instead of making money and i don't have the capital to pay another design company. it's a google map mashup of some sort but i want the design to be simple and sleek. i found the following theme on themeforest.net which is perfect: http://themes.themolitor.com/wpaid/ but it's a wordpress theme. i'm looking for something exactly similar to this with the red background, the map in the background but something i can use without wordpress.<p>your help is much appreciated
======
solitaire
I never tried myself but reusing the css might be a solution.

~~~
cpt1138
ATM I feel that is my only option since 1) I don't have the money to hire
anyone, 2) I have no design skills. To me it feels like stealing though and I
have ethical problems with that. I want to pay, I just can't.

